# Subbing license plate



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Sublimating some license plates. They are white on one side , brushed aluminium on the other. Both sides are printable.
Issue I am having is if I don't do a full color bleed print and leave the plate background its normal color I have one hell of a time getting the artwork straight when lining up the plate on the paper since I can't see through the paper or plate.

I figure I should be able to put something in the design outside the plate print area since I print on 13x19 paper or 11x17 if I do one plate per paper but if doing 2 or 3 then got a issue of no room for marks.

So how are you guys lining them up ?
Thanks


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Mark the paper i sell is transluctant . I can print some for you if you want . Call it a Christmas present. /no charge.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

The easy way is to create a box that is 1/4 inch larger than the license plate. You can now easily center and tape the license plate centered inside the box you created around the design.

Merry Christmas


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Riderz Ready said:


> The easy way is to create a box that is 1/4 inch larger than the license plate. You can now easily center and tape the license plate centered inside the box you created around the design.
> 
> Merry Christmas


Yea I finally engaged the brain and figured out to contour a line 1/4 in bigger. Hate when it takes the old grey cells a while to fire up.

Thanks


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

skdave said:


> Mark the paper i sell is transluctant . I can print some for you if you want . Call it a Christmas present. /no charge.


Dave,

Can I order that paper thru your website? I have browsed over there but didn't see any consumables. BTW I emailed you my shirt order.

I do a lot of small Unisub stuff and sell those double sided "dog tags for people".

thx


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

skdave said:


> Mark the paper i sell is transluctant . I can print some for you if you want . Call it a Christmas present. /no charge.


Thanks Dave
Will get with you after monday.
Thanks


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

I just use the full bleed template which is slightly larger than the plate itself. That way you have an outline of the plate on the paper to use to center it. I use this method with all sublimation items when not printing full bleed. Works like a charm.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

mgparrish said:


> Dave,
> 
> Can I order that paper thru your website? I have browsed over there but didn't see any consumables. BTW I emailed you my shirt order.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Mike,
Got the E-mail, will ship Tuesday. I will include some of the Dye sub paper for you to test.
It runs 50% cheaper than the paper you are using.


----------



## DaytonaDan (Jul 12, 2011)

freebird1963 said:


> Sublimating some license plates. They are white on one side , brushed aluminium on the other. Both sides are printable.
> Issue I am having is if I don't do a full color bleed print and leave the plate background its normal color I have one hell of a time getting the artwork straight when lining up the plate on the paper since I can't see through the paper or plate.
> 
> I figure I should be able to put something in the design outside the plate print area since I print on 13x19 paper or 11x17 if I do one plate per paper but if doing 2 or 3 then got a issue of no room for marks.
> ...


The licens plates I get are 12"x6". I make my print 12.2"x6.2". I place the print face-up and lay the tag on it, lining up the borders. Then I just tape it on two sides. 

dan


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

DaytonaDan said:


> The licens plates I get are 12"x6". I make my print 12.2"x6.2". I place the print face-up and lay the tag on it, lining up the borders. Then I just tape it on two sides.
> 
> dan


Same as mine. You get them from Digital Grafx in Tampa ?


----------



## DaytonaDan (Jul 12, 2011)

No, I get mine from Cobra Ink. They now have a second version that is thicker for a little more in price. 

dan
BTW - Have you tried to print on the brushed aluminum side? Unless it has the coating on it, I don't think you can print on it.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Yea the ones I get from Digital Grafx are coated on the white and brush sides. Brushed side look nice except for my miss aligning.

Size you mentioned is the same as theirs.


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

When I talked to them at Digital Grafx they said that the coating on the back side was not as thick as on the front so you may want to coat it with a UV inhibitor such as Frog Juice.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Mike
You get the paper ? Can u see thru it ? How'd it press out ?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

freebird1963 said:


> Mike
> You get the paper ? Can u see thru it ? How'd it press out ?


Yes I got the paper, haven't transfered yet. I had some dog tags printed so I can try front/back at the same time. I can see the tags through the paper if I lay the paper on top. It not like a transparancy but, you can see through it.

I'll be pressing some small sub stuff this week and will post photos.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Mike did you get the oversize printed shirt?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

skdave said:


> Mike did you get the oversize printed shirt?


Yes, it was awesome, very nice garment. I'll post a pic of it here probably tomorrow.

thx


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

freebird1963 said:


> Mike
> You get the paper ? Can u see thru it ? How'd it press out ?


Here is a pic of the paper on top of a shirt. The design is easy to show through so you can align it correctly on a shirt.

[media]http://www.mgparrish.com/SK%20Paper.jpg[/media]

*REDO LINK*

http://www.mgparrish.com/SK Paper.jpg

It showed through much better all flattened out on my Hix 16 X20, but my platen angle is too close to get a better pic, so I just layed out on the kitchen counter. So it's better than my picture shows.

But even not laying flat there is no question where the design elements are.

For the dog tags you can't see the tag underneath a design, so I didn't take a photo of those, but since you can clearly see where the design is you just need to feel where the substrate edges are and align the paper to the shape. 

I haven't pressed anything yet, I need a bigger poly shirt for the transfer sample, but I'm going to go ahead and order the paper, his paper worked great on an "all-over" tshirt he sent, so just figure I need to "dial in" my inks for the paper.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks good. Thanks
Now does it come in sheets or rolls and cost and will it dry fast enough to go thru the Ricoh ?


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Photos??

-James


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

yea no photo there but when i replied it showed up. go figure that one.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

jemmyell said:


> Photos??
> 
> -James


Something strange with the link ... I put a new one in.

Maybe it doesn't like the spaces in the URL?

[media]http://www.mgparrish.com/SK Paper.jpg[/media]


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Yah, something strange. Do you have photos of the shirt he made for you?

-James


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

freebird1963 said:


> Looks good. Thanks
> Now does it come in sheets or rolls and cost and will it dry fast enough to go thru the Ricoh ?


Here is what Dave told me ....

"Paper is .06 a square foot on the roll 18”,24”, 38”, 44”, 54” widths all 500 feet long
All desktop sizes, including mug size, 200 sheets for the price of 110 of normal sub transfer paper."

I will offer transfers printed for .50 up to 17”x21” paper.


Note: I substituted the term "normal sub transfer paper" for a specific named vendor so I don't get a certain vendor all wee weeed up.


I won't know about the drying time for my printers until I actually print, this was a preprinted sample. I don't have a Ricoh so I don't know how it drys or if it can work with that paper, I do know that Ricoh's are using different sub paper than Epson. So suggest get some sample paper and try out.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

jemmyell said:


> Yah, something strange. Do you have photos of the shirt he made for you?
> 
> -James


Yes, I'll post later I'm not at home now.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Mike,

Ok the paper sounds good. I am in the process of buying an 18" x 20" custom Geo Knight for tiles and other work. Now that I have my color management vendetta sorta worked out I want to move ahead with this.

-James


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

skdave said:


> Mark the paper i sell is transluctant . I can print some for you if you want . Call it a Christmas present. /no charge.


Hey Dave if offer is still good I'd like to take u up on it.
Also send pricing for 13x19 sheet if possible.
Should have my addy in your system from the shirt order.
If not PM and will send it again.

Oh will it work in a Ricoh ?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

jemmyell said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Ok the paper sounds good. I am in the process of buying an 18" x 20" custom Geo Knight for tiles and other work. Now that I have my color management vendetta sorta worked out I want to move ahead with this.
> 
> -James


As I mentioned I haven't printed yet as I got printed samples, but I recall you also have a WF1100? Once I setup and use the paper after ordering I will share any notes I have on the paper.

I have a Hix 16 x 20 clamshell with auto leveling platen, and a GK DK20 swingaway. 

I only use the GK 20 for tiles, but I could use the Hix, just that I prefer to keep one press dedicated for tiles as I find the pressure adj fairly critical, and the DK 20 can do thicker stuff than the Hix if needed.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Mike,

I look forward to comparing notes with you. Our print setups are currently identical.

-James


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

jemmyell said:


> Yah, something strange. Do you have photos of the shirt he made for you?
> 
> -James


James, here is the shirt. I forget that Dave already sent me a pic of it before he sent it to me.

[media]http://www.mgparrish.com/skoverall.jpg[/media]

It was just a quick power clip of a bitmap fill in Corel Draw using the supplied template, I didn't spend any time making a really good design, I was just wanting to get a good feel for the product. The wife wanted a flower tshirt.

If you look at some of the designs that he has on his website they are much better at showing the capabilty of the process.

The white line at the bottom of the shirt in the photo is part of the inside back of the shirt, it's not a white line going across the design. The shirt is constucted as it was claimed, minimal fold problems, mostly in the arm pit area or if the seams are stretched, but it would seem to be impossible to make a perfect shirt this way since the tshirt is not cut and print. So you would create your design accordingly.

The shirt feel is good, no problems there.


----------



## MisFit (Jul 19, 2014)

I am very curious as to this transparent paper bc I have been tring to print on dark cotton shirts for my new business MisFitted Novelties and this would be awesome, please & thank you. Liz [email protected]


----------

